# Apples, Woods and Berries



## denaladner (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, Does anyone know if AWB is still in business or if not, where their old fragrances can be sourced from?


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 24, 2014)

I've personally never even heard of them, but hopefully someone who has will chime in soon. By the way- welcome to the forum!

 IrishLass


----------

